# Newest video (:



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Yup.

Anyways, just a really quick video I made. I feel bad, I havent made any good videos in a super long time... "/ Anyways, here is the one that I made tonight:


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

omg. Its such a small world/internet. lol i went and looked at bear to buy. He wasn't the one for me though. IM glad u guys found eachother. Isnt that carzy? Is ur trainer Johanna? I think were talking about the same horse but just to make sure he is the one that is kinda grumpy when being taked up but a dream under saddle. And at ur barn there is this big horse named mick? Omg this is sooo weired/kool. lol


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey!

Yup, that sounds like my Bear. ;] He has chilled out a lot since I have gotten him, he isnt nearly as grumpy now. Just have to say though, I am happy that you didnt get him, I would have been so sad if he had been sold before I got him. LOL!

No, Joanna isnt my trainer. I live about an hour and a half from her barn, so that would make it kinda hard. ;] I do hope to go take a lesson from her this spring.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, y'all know the same horse? haha! Thats awesome. Nice video =]


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I guess we do! 
Thanks Chevy!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i love him, he is gorgous ! 
you two look like you have a major bond too


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I really like your horse.


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

kool. lol. Where do you board at now?


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Bear is at my house in Port Orchard, Wa. He is out to pasture 24/7 and is gaining weight and muscle. So I dont really board, hehe. (Port Orchard is across the water from Seattle).


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

awww cutee!


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

awesome. lol


----------

